# 67 GTO Column Shift Linkage



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 67 GTO, automatic TH400 with a column shift. I am always fighting with it to change gears. If I am in park I can shift smoothly into all selections. If I am in drive then move to neutral or reverse, it is about a 50/50 that I will ever leave those two selections. I don't know if it is the steering column (which is a little loose and able to rotate if forced) or if it is the linkage. Sometimes when I am stuck in R/N I can rotate the column and line everything up, by feel, then I can change the selector. If that doesn't work I have to turn off the car pop the hood and move the linkage attached to the column in the engine compartment.

Any ideas? Reverse is not a fun place to get stuck on a busy road. =)

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Couple of things:

The shift cable: Look under the car is it still properly affixed? The cable pulled away from the sheath? If its not connected to the bracket you'll get what you describe. If its original to car... well this may be part of the problem. 

Lockout at the base of the steering column. If its out of whack this may be causing your misalignment. 

Backlock Linkage: Is it still connected properly? Anything bent? I'd start with that shift cable from shifter to the bracket on the side of the transmission.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like slop in the column, i would check the linkage from the trans back to the column arm in the engine compartment first, get under it and have someone change gears through the range and back, make sure the linkage is not hitting anything and is greased at the hinge point and tight (not worn out bent or sloppy), also make sure the trans ear locks in positive with no slop or bind (should be able to click it with your hand from underneath). if that all checks out watch the column arms as they shift it, does it and the lincage move immediately when the lever inside is moved or does it hesitate? Something inside the column mechanism may be worn out. i switched to a B&M ratchet shift with cable shimmed to fit stock center console and left the column. I then strapped the lever arm in place and used the hub for the shifter arm for the column shift to mount an old school sun tach.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

GTO Judge... My linkage is all rods. No cables involved. 

Instg8ter... The car came with a console (not installed). I wanted the His and Hers shifter. but it is kinda pricey. Your idea on the tach and shifter is creative. I have never used a B&M shifter. Do you like it? Do you always have to shift or can I be lazy sometimes and just put it in D?

Thank you both for your responses. I think I will start with the steering column. 

You know how in a new car with column shift you need pull the shifter towards you then down or up? Does this column need to do that? Mine pretty much just goes up and down like it was already forward. Maybe mine is forward and stuck forward coupled with the column slightly out of alignment.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes to the forward motion of the lever, sounds like someone had it apart and lost or did not install the spring correctly. I love the B&M it operates basically like the his part of the his and hers and yes as long as your trans is not manual valve body you can just pull it to drive....when you want to shift like a stick you ratchet it back twice to low and for the upshift you just slap it forward and it ratchets back for the next upshift and has a detent to keep you from slamming into N or R. Shiftworks.com has the conversion cable/kit and you can pick up a ratchet shifter for around 150 cheaper if used.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea to me. I am going to price everything out tonight. Did your shifter fit under the stock plate that sits on the console? The one that has P R N D on it? Is it the His and Hers one or the normal one?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

have a good shift column if you just want to replace yours. PM me with offer.


----------

